# Suzue tractor



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of a Suzue tractor? I tried to look them up and theres very little info. Says that they were Japanese built to sell here in USA, but it don't say who built them. I'm watching one on Ebay that needs hydraulic repairs, so where could a fella go if he needed a pump? I have a Bolens G154, but this one is 4x4. Any info out there?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Never heard of Suzue. Could you possibly mean Isuzu? You can find parts for them HERE.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure who built them, but they apparently have Mitsubishi engines. According to tractordata.com Mitsubishi bought them out in 1986. 









For parts you can try http://smallimporttractor.com/ 

If it's being sold with hydraulic problems... why didn't the guy just fix it and sell it in working order!?!?!? Maybe he can't get parts for his problem?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW! Not a bad looking tractor! Good detective work Pogobill!


----------

